# Anyone had HSG/hycosy done privately? Hoping to find somewhere nr Nottingham



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm trying to find out if it's possible to get HSG/Hcosy done privately as I'd like it done as soon as possible but my clinic doesn't do this. I was told to get my GP to refer me to local NHS hospital. I've now done this but am concerned this may take a long time and since time is running out for me fertility-wise I'd like to get it done as soon as possible.

Has anyone had this as a private proceedure? What was rough cost?
Any clinics/hospitals near-ish Nottingham?

Thanks xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
About 3/4 years ago had it done at local Spire, pretty pricey from memory about£300 ish I think.
Good luck x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Tiny - there's a Spire BUPA hospital about 30 mins from me so might give them a call xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I would, they may need a referral though, I think they will. 


I think, from memory they tried the hycosy first as I requested that as less radiation, I think But they couldn't get it to work and I had to transfer rooms for the HSG, I think it was that way around. People have very different experiences but personally I found it very painful, some find it OK but dose up before you go, I hope you get it arranged and find it OK x 
I searched for people's experiences before I went so I went with mixed expectations and you may have already done the same
X


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Had an abandoned HSG about 8 years ago - after an hour of nurse/radiographer trying they finally abandoned it as I was in too much pain and they were getting no-where. Just hoping this time my tilted uterus and "life of its own" / heavily scarred cervix behave as don't want another laproscopy.
I'm wanting to check tubes still open as have endo which is getting steadily worse - if they're not open then that'll mean IVF only option now so at least I'll stop hoping each month I might get natural miracle. The hope part is okay, it's the constant AF reminders that hurt.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Poor you, I hope you can get it done and get some answers x


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi I had one done at my local Spire hospital, it was about £460 and this was less than a year ago. It was quite sore but over pretty quickly and nowhere near as bad as I'd read about it being! Made me pull a face but that was it. Good luck!


----------

